# اخراج العمل من الاوتو كاد وادخالة للفوتوشوب خطوة بخطوة.....



## نجانجا (8 يوليو 2011)

*اولا كل عام وانتم بخير وعام سعيد علينا يارب وكل واحد يحقق اللى يتمناه* 
بمناسبه مرور عام على انشاء المنتدى .... ​



*الدرس الأول 
**مقدمة*​*




**كم يسرني ويشرح لي صدري أن أبدأ معكم في ساحة التقنية المعمارية بأول درس لي أحضره
وهو بعنوان الفوتوشوب بالعمارة 
سأبدأ معكم كما بدأت مع نفسي في التعرف على الفوتوشوب في جامعتي الحبيبة وهذا نداء لكم من يريد أن يتعلم الفوتوشوب من معماريين وغيرهم وأنا أكيدة لو بدأتم معي بالخطوات واحدة تلو الأخرى ستكونون بإذن الله مبدعين فوتوشوب بالعمارة أو حتى من غير عمل معماري 


ملاحظة: بإمكان المهندسين المدنيين أيضا أن يستعينوا بالفوتوشوب لإظهار أعمالهم المدنية أو حتى على الأقل بعض الرتوش الفنية لإظهار عملهم بالصورة اللائقة 


في البداية لابد أن نتعلم كيف لنا أن نصدر عمل معماري أو مدني أو كهرباء أو حتى ميكانيكا ذا امتداد (eps) من ساحة الأوتوكاد إلى الفوتوشوب حتى نتمكن من العمل والتلون 
دعونا نتتبع الخطوات التالية 
1- علينا أن نضيف الطابعة postscript level1plus إلى قائمة الطابعات الخاصة بالأوتوكاد وذلك من قائمة tools ومن ثم options كما هو موضح 







2- ومن إعداد plotting ثم نذهب إلى أمر Add or configure plotters كما في الصورة التالية 




*​*



3- بعض الضغط على أمر Add-a-plotter wizard تظهر لنا نافذة بإعدادات إدراج الطابعة كل ما عليك هو الضغط على next في النافذتين الأوليين وبعدها تظهر النافذة الثالثة اختر أمر Adobe من المربع الأول و postscript level 1plus من المربع الثاني ومن بعدها الضغط على next حتى أمر finish 
**








هكذا نكون قد أضفنا الطابعة إلى قائمة الطابعات للأوتوكاد وتظهر كالتلي





أغلق النافذة بعد تمام المهمة 
4-وليكن لدينا رسمة معمارية لمسقط أرضي كهذه 






*​*



وقد أدخل إلى برنامج الأوتوكاد كالصورة التالية 
**



*​*





-من أمر file ثم plot 
**








-فتظهر لنا النافذة المعتادة وهي نافذة الطباعة plot device كل ما علينا هي اختيار نوع الطابعة 
(postscript level 1plus.pc3) 





-ومن ثم نضبط لون الليرز يفضل أن تكون سوداء عند التصدير إلى الفوتوشوب وذلك من أمر edit ولكن نلاحظ أن هذا الأمر غير مفعل 






*​*



- لتفعيله نختار acad من الخياريات 
**



*​*





-فتظهر لنا نافذة حوار اضغط على نعم 
**







-فيتفعل أمر edit مباشرة بالضغط عليها يظهر لنا نافذة from view كل ما عليك هو تحديد جميع ألوان الليرز التي على اليسار ومن ثم أن تضبط الخيارات اللتي على اليمين كما هو موضح في الصورة ( color يجب أن يكون أسود + dither يجب أن تكون off + grayscale يجب أن تكون off +line weight يجب أن يكون بسماكة 0.1500mm )
ثم save & close





-بعد ذلك نحدد المكان الذي نريد أن نحفظ به الملف وليكن اسمه تصميم1 ذو امتداد eps كما هو موضح في الصورة التالية 







قبل الضغط على أمر ok نذهب إلى قائمة plot settings ونضبط الإعدادات الـ 9 كما هو مرفق في الصورة 







من رقم (5)اللتي على الصورة هو تحديد scale الذي ترغب به وسوف تصدر إلى الفوتوشوب بنفس الـ scale الخاص بالرسمة الهندسية وسف يتم طباعتها بنفس مقياس الرسم المصدر به . أما رقم (7) بالتأكيد يا أهل الأوتوكاد أنتم تعلمون كيف تتعاملون مع أمر window للرسمة المطلوبة


12- بعد ok نذهب إلى سطح المكتب سنجد الملف eps تصميم1 جاهزا 
ويكون شكلها كالتالي 







وهكذا الرسمة الهندسية تصبح جاهزه للتعامل معها على الفوتوشوب كخطوط فقط وفي لير خاصة بها *​*
*







C.E.Saeed Abouelnaga
​


----------



## البندقداري (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ليك ياكبيبر


----------



## نجانجا (18 يوليو 2011)

*الدرس الثاني
تلوين المساحات الكبيرة​


سأبدأ معكم في هذا الدرس مع ساحة الفوتوشوب أفيدكم علما أن نوع الفوتوشوب هو(7.01) وبالعربية 
أتمنى أن نتعامل سويا على نفس نوع الفوتوشوب كي يسهل علينا فهم الدروس إن شاء الله 


لن أتحدث عن أيكونا الفوتوشوب على اعتبار أنكم تعرفونها وإن لم تعرفوها فقط اتبعوا الخطوات التالي وسف تحفظون هذه الأيكونات بلا شك ... 


1-في البداية عليكم فتح الملف الذي صدرناه سابقا (في الدرس الأول) ذو امتداد eps ستظهر لكم نافذة (تنقيط تنسيق EPS عام) بما أننا صدرنا الرسمة الهندسية على ورقة A4 سيظهر لنا على النافذة أبعاد ورقة الـA4 هذا دليل على أن الرسمة قد صدرت بمقياس الرسم الذي حددناه نحن وذلك يتضح في العرض والارتفاع .
دقة: يفترض أن تكون دقة لوحة الرسم ما بين (72-100-150)بيكسل/انش ولكن أفضل دقة للعمل هي 72 بيكسل/انش حتى تكون خفيفة في العمل وغير ثقيلة مما يؤدي فيما بعد إلى كثير من المشاكل نحن في غنى عنها.
صيغة: عليكم أن تضبطو الصيغة RGB هذا يعني أننا سنتعامل مع ألوان الشاشة الطبيعية 
نبقي علامة ( √ ) على صقل وحفظ النسب ومن ثم موافق 










2-تظهر لنا الآن لوحة العمل وعليها خطوط الأوتوكاد وفي لير خاص يها ولكن خلفية العمل عبارة عن مربعات (أبيض +رمادي) كيف نتخلص من هذه الخلفية المشينة ؟؟؟ 





اسمعوا كلامي وستعرفون كيف نتخلص منها ببساطة ( أرجو أن تحفظوا الخطوات و حبة حبه)


من تحرير (edit) ثم تفضيلات ثم الشفافية وسلم الأوان 





3- سيظهر لنا نافذة التفضيلات للشفافية وسلم الأوان كل ما عليك فعله هو أن تختار لون الأبيض عوضا عن اللون الرمادي وذلك بالضغط على المربع ذو اللون الرمادي الذي بقرب المربع الأبيض (المربع المحوط باللون الأحمر) ومن ثم أمر موافق 









بالتأكيد لقد تغيرت الخلفية إلى اللون الأبيض تماما صح ولا لاء؟؟
هكذا يكون العمل أوضح وأجمل 
ولكن الرسمة الهندسية تحتاج إلى دوران بنسبة 90°إلى اليسار وذلك موضح من الصورة التالية






 
ما رأيكم لقد عادت الرسمة إلى وضعها الطبيعي التي كانت عليه في الأوتوكاد العمل بسيط للغاية بس احفظوا الخطوات (هذه هي وصيتي لكم .......... دعونا نتابع العمل )


4- الآن سنبدأ بالتعامل مع الليرز : في البداية سأشرح لكم كيف نتعامل معها .
كل خطوة تقوم بها عليك أن تضعها في لير خاصة بها يا حب ذا لو وضعت كل لون تختاره في لير مثلا لون أصفر قد استخدمته في الأرضيات نعين لير خاص باللون الأصفر ونسمي اللير أرضيات نحتاج إلى اللون الأزرق للحمامات والمطبخ ننشئ لير جديدة خاصة باللون الأزرق ونسميه حمام+مطبخ (إن أحببت أن يكون لون المطبخ خلاف الحمام لا مانع من ذلك لكن ضعها في لير خاص بها ) ...... أتمنى أن تكون المعلومة اتضحت وسوف تتضح أكثر مع الصور المرفقة 





باستطاعتنا تغير اسمها وذلك بالضعط مرتين على اسم (شففية1) ومن ثم نغير الاسم على سبيل المثلا بـ(أرضيات) 











 
5- باستطاعتنا الآن أن نلون المساحات البيضاء ما رأيكم أن نلون غرف النوم والصالون والمجلس (غرفة الضيافة) باللون البيج مثلا, إذا من مربع الألوان نختار اللون الذي نريد ومن ثم أمر موافق 












6- بعد أن اخترنا اللون المرغوب به وبعد أن وضعنا لير جديده خاصة بالأرضيات لابد أن نحدد ساحة العمل الذي نريد أن نلونها ولنا عدة أدوات للتحديد منها :
العصا السحرية: هذه الأداة تحدد المساحات الكبيرة والمغلقة والغير منتظمة والمنتظمة لاحظوا أنني قلت مغلقة وليس مفتوحة.. أوكي 







أداة تحديد أخرى وهي التي بجانب العصا السحرية مباشرة ( يوجد عدة اختيارات لها النوع من التحديد أنا أفضل (حبل التحديد المضلع) ونستخدمه لتحديد المساحات المفتوحة أو المغلقة والغير منتظمة والمنتظمة






 


أداة تحديد أخرى وهي فوق أداة (حبل التحديد المضلع) مباشرة ولها عدة أشكال ومنها (التحديد المستطيل ) 







7- سنستخدم الآن أداة العصا السحرية لتحديد المساحات المطلوبة ( غرف النوم والصالون والمجلس) وذلك بالضغط على الفراغ بالعصا السحرية ولتحديد مساحات أكثر في آن واحد كل ما عليك هو أن تضغط على shift فستظهر بجانب مؤشر العصا السحرية علامة( + )



 
هذا يعني أنك ستحدد مساحات أخرى إضافية 





وكذلك لو أردنا تنقيص تحديد قد حددنا مع إبقاء علامة العصا السحرية والضغط على Alt سيظهر بجانب مؤشر العصا السحرية على( – )



 



هذا يعني أمك ستنقص المساحة المحددة مسبقا وغير مرغوب فيها 


ملاحظة: يفضل أن تكون لير الخطوط فوق جميع الليرات كما هو موضح في الصورة العلوية
8- بعد أن حددنا المساحات من واخترنا اللون المرغوب فيه على لير الأرضيات سنلون وذلك من الأداة ( وعاء الدهان ) سنلون جميع المساحات التي حددناها 




 







وهكذا حتى نحصل على النتيجة التالية: 







الآن باستطاعتكم أن تلونوا جميع الساحات الأخرى بنفس الطريقة التي وضحتها لكم 


أ- كل لون في لير 
ب- استعمال أحد أدوات التحديد المناسبة لك 
ت- اختر اللون المرغوب به
ث- من وعاء الدهان املأ الفراغات المحددة 



فسنحصل على النتيجة التالية 





9- ونفس الشيء مع الجدران 
سنعطي الجدران اللون الكحلي مثلا والنوافذ اللون الأزرق الفاتح والشرفات اللون الزهر الفاتح
حتى نحصل على النتيجة التالي





هكذا أكون قد أنهيت معكم الدرس الثاني استعدوا للدرس الثالث الذي هو عبارة عن :
إعطاء تأثيرات أخرى للأرضيات

​*


----------



## رضا المرسى على (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## PURE_HEART (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووور اخوي ع الموضوع
راح استفيد منه ان شاالله في دراستي الكورس الجاي
يسلموووو


----------



## بلال بارودي (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وبإنتظار الدرس الجديد


----------



## علاء يوسف (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا كتير


----------



## م.بوليانا (25 يوليو 2011)

جزيت كل الخير​


----------



## Mohamedfaize (25 يوليو 2011)

*جزيت كل الخير*​


----------



## بلال بارودي (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا
وجزاك الله خيرا 
يا ريت لو تنزل لنا الدرس الثالث


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (28 يوليو 2011)

نفعنا الله و اياكم ...وزادكم من علمه و نرجو المواصله
تسجيل متابعه و فى انتظار الدروس الباقيه


----------



## m7md.arch (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا 
على المجهود الرائع


----------



## abokhald1 (30 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين أخي الكريم على جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## نجانجا (24 أغسطس 2011)

*الدرس الثالث​​*
*إعطاء تأثيراللأرضيات​​*


*أخوتي الكرام بعد أن قمنا بإظهار الأرضيات بالطريقة التي شرحتها لكم في الدرس الثاني سنبدأ معا الآن لإعطاء بعض التأثيرات على الأرضيات حتى نتمكن من فرشها وهذا سيتضح إن شاء الله في الدرس الرابع طريقة التعفيش ( الفرش)​​*

*1- نفعل لير الأرضيات : أي نجعل لير الأرضيات هو المضاء هكذا ​​*

*



​​*

*2- من قائمة إضافات : هذه القائمة تحتوي على العديد من التأثيرات الجميلة والرائعة بإمكانك أن تجربها جميعا حتى تكون على دراية بها ​​*
*المهم .. من قائمة إضافات ثم نسيج ثم أنسجة ​​*
*



​​*
*3- ستظهر لنا نافذة الأنسجة كل ما عليك هو ضبط القياس كما تريد وليكن 50% وكذلك ضبط النتوء كما تريد وليكن 3 ستلاحظ التغير الذي ترغبه في الصورة العلوية للون الأصفر وبعد ذلك موافق على هذه التغيرات ​​*
*



​​*
*سنلاحظ التغير واضح على اللون الأصفر لغرف النوم والصالون والمجلس كما هو موضح في الصورة التالية​​*

*



​​*
*4- نفس الشيء سوف نقم بفعلة مع لير الطبخ والحمامات ذات اللون الأزرق وذلك بتفعيل اللير الخاص به ومن ثم إلى قائمة إضافات ثم نسيج ثم ترقيع التي هي تحت أنسجة مباشرة في الخيارات ​​*

*



​​*
*ستظهر لنا نافذه خاصة بالترقيع كل ما عليك فعله هو أن تضبط حجم المربعات بالمقاس الذي تريده وليكن​​*
*(1) وكذلك ضبط النتوء وليكن 2 ثم أمر موافق ​​*

*ملاحظة: عملية الضبط تتم على حسب رغبتك في تكبير المقاس أو تصغيره وكذلك الحال مع النتوء ​​*

*



​​*
*وسوف يظهر التغير مباشرة على ساحة العمل ​​*
*5- وكذلك الحال مع بقية الليرات للموزع ذو اللون الوردي وبهو المدخل ذو اللون الأخضر ​​*
*6- سنذهب إلى لير الجدران ...( ما رأيكم أن نستعمل تأثير آخر) ​​*
*في البداية نقوم بتفعيل لير الجدران ذات اللون الكحلي ومن إضافة نمط شفيفة كما هو موضح في الصورة التالية ​​*

*



​​*


*بالضغط عليها تظهر لنا عدة خيارات منها (شطب وتنقيش) ​​*

*



​​*

*بالضغط على شطب وتنقيش تظهر لنا نافذة ( نمط الشفيفة) هنا نضبط الحجم وليكن (4 بيكسل ) ​​*
*



​​*

*7- ومن الممكن أن نعطي للجدران ظل وذلك بنفس الطريقة من (نمط الشفيفة) ثم خيار ظل ​​*
*ستظهر لنا تقريبا نفس النافذه السابقة ولكنها من خصائص الظل علينا أن نضبط المسافة ​​*
*والمقصود بضبط المسافة هي مسافة بعد الظل عن اللير المراد عمل الظل له​​*

*



​​*
*سوف تلاحظون التغيرات على ساحة العمل وسترون كم هي جميلة ​​*
*8- كذلك الحال مع لير النوافذ ولنعطيها (شطب تنقيش)​​*

*ولكم الصورة بعد إنهاء عمل إعطاء التأثيرات........... ما رأيكم أليست جميلة؟؟؟؟ ​​*
*



​​*


----------



## المهندس ابو شدن (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للجهود الطيبه وفقكم المولى عز وجل


----------



## ربيع عزت (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmad nagy (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــراً جـــــــــزيــــــــلاً


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للمهندسة نور الهدى على الشرح المميز


----------

